# Will The Emperor Ever Wake Up?



## Ebo (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm sure this question has been asked before, but I couldn't find any threads on it, and I'm interested to see your opinions on whether or not the folks at GW will make a drastic change to the game by waking the emperor up, or having him reincarnated (of course drastic changes would have to be made, books re-released etc., but that's not what I'm talking about right now).

I for one am interested to see what the emperor has to say on what has become of Humanity, none of which I imagine would be too pleasant.

Thoughts, anyone?


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

when leman russ reaturns he shall


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

No GW won't ever make that drastic a change. Why would they? They've spent 20 years so far getting the background to here.

Why not try it for yourself though? I dunno, WH42K or something... fluff, 'futuristic' army list, rules for the Emperor - I'd be interested in your take on what's in the future for the Imperium (personally, I think it's all a nid's breakfast, but there you go!)

'The quality of cyclops is not strained...'


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

No, he won't. Abbadon the Despoiler will kill him and take his rightful place as Emperor.

-Dirge


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

My opinion is cypher will euthanise him. Then we'll all get to see if the reincarnation rumours are true.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

well they will be next year if so


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

I think this will happen; Abaddon and a bunch of sorcerors will use the powers of chaos to corrupt the emperor's soul and send the imperium into anarchy. Then the nids will try to have their "breakfast", but the necrons will attack the nids because they want to be the ones who harvest the souls of all of the galaxy's races. Then all the armies will fight each other until all the races are wiped out except for the eldar and the dark eldar, who will come out of the webway and have a massive "we won" party (with tons of snacks).


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

If my wife has to wake him up, he will. She's mean.


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

Soon as GW figures out how making him do so will make more cash.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Its easy, you release him as a 'Limited Edition' £50 boxed set, only say, 3000 in the country. You then make him brutally hard, and allow space marine players to field him as a legitimate hq choice.

Here's the real money maker though...

The fact that he's 'limited edition' will ensure he sells, along with harsh, effective rules for all the power gamers.

Then, later on, they release different variants on the emperor, all special limited runs, but with different rules...

See where i'm going with this?

If they wanted to, they really could make some easy money. Especially when they release limited runs of a reincarnated horus...


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

then you can only use him in armies of 10k points or more


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

The Emperor and his Primarchs vs. the Star Gods vs. the Eldar Pantheon vs. the Chaos Pantheon vs. Chuck Norris.... Who would win? (Hint: this is a trick question.)


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

Silb said:


> Then the nids will try to have their "breakfast", but the necrons will attack the nids because they want to be the ones who harvest the souls of all of the galaxy's races.


That's an interesting concept, I've always simply assumed Necrons and Tyranids would simply ignore each other.

Keeping in line with the rest of the thread, I think Cypher will eventually get to the Emperor. When he does, all hell breaks loose, as if it hasn't already.


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

he can't wake up his mind is fragmented o if he did you could end up with a chaos Worshiper as the Emperor.
Also to Siege the rons would attack nids due to the nids being psycik


----------



## Lord_Asmodeus (Feb 3, 2008)

I think either Abaddon finally kills the Emperor, or the Void Dragon wakes up, the Chaos forces retreat to the warp, and the rest of the galaxy is frakked. Of course the DE will stay in Commorragh, the Eldar will retreat to the webway, and some Orks will survive on some space hulks and whatnot, they always do. After all that the 'Nids fight the Necron to prevent them from raising enough Pylons to seal the galaxy off from the Warp (The Hive Mind wouldn't like that)


----------



## Nosotros (Jan 8, 2008)

I'll tell you why the emperor doesn't wake up, he doesn't want to.
Far in the future, every day of the week will be Monday (he just couldn't take it anymore).


----------



## kharnthebetrayer (Nov 26, 2007)

Wasn't the guy before J Johnson trying to move 40k into the endgame? Well he got sacked or left or whatever, but that tells you how likely the emperor is to come back. 

We'll be in the 41st Millinea before GW decides to wake him up.


----------



## Sons of Russ (Dec 29, 2007)

Sleeping Beauty will never wake up.

GW makes way too much money to let him.....


----------



## rgw (Jan 29, 2008)

If we think about it, the game's eternal "present" is near the ending years of the 41st millenium. I always assumed that the tomorrow that never comes would hold the fulfillment of all those prophecies we read about in our codex's.

But, the game is particularly always been about the wars between the Horus Heresy and whatever happens tomorrow.

Honestly, I think GW has put themselves in a bit of a box, as they have no more history to write in the form of campaigns or such. And I really wish they'd make a campaign where player involvement decided a little piece of galaxy history.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The Emperor can't wake up because he's physically brain-dead. He's a corpse on his throne, and the only thing that keeps him "alive" is his psychic energy, which is renewed through the sacrifice of a thousand witches a day.

The title of Warhammer 40,000 is just a title. A lot of games move forward in their timelines-- I'd imagine that we'll start seeing M42 dates soon enough. Classic Battletech is an excellent example of that sort of thing-- the game took place in the 3020's originally, but the timeline has advanced to nearly year 3100 these days-- sourcebooks have been coming out for 3080 and whatnot.


----------



## stormshroud (Apr 27, 2007)

Here are my thoughts...

The Orks all unite behind a single warlord and take Terra in a great Waargh. At this point a lowly mek stumbles upon the golden throne and sees that the techpriests had it wired up wrong. Bish, bash, bosh a quick bit of orky know how and the thing starts working properly. The Emperor regenerates, wakes up and sees a huge mass of green faces. He staggers free of the Golden Throne, falls to his knees and screams out "You Maniacs! You blew it up! Ah, damn you!".


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The Golden Throne was intendeded originally to be the psychic hub for maintaining humanity's control over the webway. There's a gate beneath the Imperial Palace. The thing was never meant to be more than a rudimentary life support system, and the Emperor intended to wire Magnus to it, prior to his... "treason."


----------



## stormshroud (Apr 27, 2007)

SoH - I was having a laugh, alternativley they might just paint it red so it works faster. As my memory serves the Golden Throne was also supposed to sustain the 'incarerated' individual indefinately, so it is not working as tghe Emperor is deteriorating. The psychic hub part has only been added in later revisions of the 40K history, originally it was mentioned as simply a life support system.

On a similar thread what is happening to Guilliman within his stasis field, is he slowly regenerating (as suggested in the 2nd Edition Codex Ultramarines)?!


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

stormshroud said:


> On a similar thread what is happening to Guilliman within his stasis field, is he slowly regenerating (as suggested in the 2nd Edition Codex Ultramarines)?!


I think it says in the 4th edition codex that it is physically impossible for him to regenerate in a statis field, but the ultramarines believe that he is regenerating nevertheless. It's sort of like having a dead goldfish and trying to convince yourself that it's just sleeping.


----------



## kharnthebetrayer (Nov 26, 2007)

I wish GW would release a 40k history book that covers major events since the Horus Heresy, and goes more in depth about whats happened more recently (in gaming terms). 

They wouldn't even need to infringe on people's invented fluff if they simple gathered together information that they have already released through White Dwarf, codexs, etc. and put all that in a format that is clear and easy to understand. They could even invent little minor conflicts that have no bearing on any major events in 40k history. Instead of messing up players fluff, such stories could only serve as a foundation for new ideas and creativity. That way there would be much less misunderstanding and contradiction of fluff from some obscure scource in the 80s. The basic background could be found in one awesome book.

I like to dream.:grin:



Silb said:


> It's sort of like having a dead goldfish and trying to convince yourself that it's just sleeping.


I like to think its more like having a frozen goldfish, and hoping he will wake up when he is thawed. Ok, not a perfect metaphor, but I try.


----------



## Alias2003 (Feb 7, 2008)

The Son of Horus said:


> The Golden Throne was intendeded originally to be the psychic hub for maintaining humanity's control over the webway. There's a gate beneath the Imperial Palace. The thing was never meant to be more than a rudimentary life support system, and the Emperor intended to wire Magnus to it, prior to his... "treason."


Actually I think it says that when the Emperor had to disconnect himself from the throne to fight Horus, Magnus would have been the most logical choice, but as he had turned traitor, this was no longer an option. The emperor himself I believe was the only one who had the psychic might to actually maintain the throne for an extended period of time. During the brief period he teleported to Horus's battlebarge, Malcador the Sigillite, the First high lord of Terra took his spot on the throne. Malcador was considered the strongest psychic power in the galaxy behind the Emperor himself (As mentioned in the Horus Heresy novels). Upon returning to the throne, Malcador was nothing more then a withered husk that was barely alive. Using what little psychic energy he had left, he transfered it to the emperor while Rogal Dorn attached him to the golden throne. As a result of this the emperor continues to live today in only the most limited sense. A number of sources say that just a few cells remain alive in his body and this is what the golden throne maintains. As a result there are many interesting plotlines and stories as to the emperor's status and the future of the 40k galaxy.

I am sure I missed something, but this was just the basic rundown.


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

Alias2003 said:


> Actually I think it says that when the Emperor had to disconnect himself from the throne to fight Horus, Magnus would have been the most logical choice.


Hate to burst your buble it was made for magnus because he is the only one that could keep the Webway stable (non eldar any way).


----------



## Alias2003 (Feb 7, 2008)

Can you show me where it says Magnus is the only one? I can show you resources where it says Malcador was possibly the strongest psyker in the galaxy after the Emperor. And originally the throne was stable till MAGNUS torn down the psychic shield the emperor had around it which allowed Chaos to invade the stable part of the webway, and then only a being of vast psychic might had the ability to keep the webway closed (via the golden throne). So that is one reason that during the battle for terra the Emperor was hooked up to the golden throne. He had to make sure that Chaos didn't flood in the back door.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

I originally posted this in the endgame section a while ago, but is seems fairly relevent to this discussion.


Its been rumoured that Andy Chambers left GW because he wanted to push it, fluffwise, into the 'endgame' period, and they refused, aiming to maintain the status quo. Personally i thought this would have been a fantastic move forward for the system.

So: Any ideas for how this could have been done, what the storyline would have been etc?

Speculation would be very welcome.

Personally, i think it could have been done as a seperate book, a little like the cityfight/armageddon/lustria type expansions, but maybe a lot larger. Say another book the same size as the BBB, but with one third additional rules/alterations/clarifications for this period, another 2 thirds a combination of awesome bonus fluff, and a series of alterations for this period for all the codexes.

This way, they'd never have had to alter anything else and if it took off, they could throw their weight behind it. Perhaps it would be targeted at the more experienced gamer, and help compensate for the simplification that 40k has gone through, providing more detailed morale rules etc. I feel morale would be particularly appropriate in a situation with isolated pockets of resistance, whilst helping to inject some new life into one of the parts i feel is weakest in the 40k rules.

Perhaps a greater emphasis could have been placed on story based campaigns, and games that wern't points balanced.

Some of my favourite scenarios used to be the last stand ones for fantasy ages ago, or when i fought battles where we nominated story based objectives for the win: I.e, like the battle report they did ages ago based on the necron codex, where the objectives were created according to a story. Flayed ones must kill guard commander in cc, deathwatch must psychically tag a necron, then trace it back to its tomb, which they then proceded to fight a small kill team type battle alongside the main battle report.

Does anyone remember this one? - It always struck me as the pinnacle of what the GW systems could achieve as becoming as immersive as possible...

Anyway, just a ton of thoughts...


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I loved that! In fact, I stole it for Chaos on IG. The Chaos player kill the command sqaud in CC, beheading the Guard leadership, while an IG stormtrooper team Kill-Team their way through a demon army to close a Warp Portal, cutting off Chaos reinforcements.

-Dirge


----------



## Dimitri_Lensoven (Feb 18, 2008)

Ebo said:


> I'm sure this question has been asked before, but I couldn't find any threads on it, and I'm interested to see your opinions on whether or not the folks at GW will make a drastic change to the game by waking the emperor up, or having him reincarnated (of course drastic changes would have to be made, books re-released etc., but that's not what I'm talking about right now).
> 
> I for one am interested to see what the emperor has to say on what has become of Humanity, none of which I imagine would be too pleasant.
> 
> Thoughts, anyone?


probably not, because if the emperor woke up that would give maybe another 5000 yrs before the empire pretty much exteriminated most of the aliens, it would more or less empire vs chaos only...the aliens would probably turn into mercenaries, and the eldar as a whole would probably be completly gone since they're already short on numbers


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Silb said:


> I think this will happen; Abaddon and a bunch of sorcerors will use the powers of chaos to corrupt the emperor's soul and send the imperium into anarchy. Then the nids will try to have their "breakfast", but the necrons will attack the nids because they want to be the ones who harvest the souls of all of the galaxy's races. Then all the armies will fight each other until all the races are wiped out except for the eldar and the dark eldar, who will come out of the webway and have a massive "we won" party (with tons of snacks).


Eldar are a dieing race they are the last people you'd expect to survive a huge galactic War.

I Personally think Orks will come out on top eventually (although it pains me to say it).


----------



## Nightbringer416 (Feb 16, 2008)

I personally think it the nids will overcome, since they avoid necrons becuase the're lifeless. The battle would be between Orks and Tyranids. The Great Waaagh will enventually engulf the galaxy. The eldar would run away into web gates and close them. The star gods would rise feast on whatever is left from the Iperium then realize that theres just too many orks and doulbe that on nids. So they go sleepy-time.:biggrin: Then whos to say I cant judge btwn The green tide and nids but, I would place my bets on orks because they would have a "looted" galaxy by then. As far as the emepror goes, he's just there for a sense of morality and control if the people had nothing to believe in then why would they fight.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

He will, maybe in the 10th ed. It'll be the final battle where every single 40k player will meet up for a huge battle and whichever side wipes out all the others will win 40k. Completely.


----------



## Nightbringer416 (Feb 16, 2008)

yes:victory:


----------



## Truthiness08 (Jan 17, 2008)

Hespithe said:


> The Emperor and his Primarchs vs. the Star Gods vs. the Eldar Pantheon vs. the Chaos Pantheon vs. Chuck Norris.... Who would win? (Hint: this is a trick question.)


Chuck Norris is the Emperor and a Star God and a Chaos thingy whatever you called it.

A better question is who would win Dicka or Chuck Norris?


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

Gore Hunter said:


> Eldar are a dieing race they are the last people you'd expect to survive a huge galactic War.


They would survive because they would close off most of the entrances to the webway and hide in it until all the other races kill each other off. Other than ahriman, there aren't that many who would be able to know how to go into the webway. If this happened, the worst case scenario would be the necrons closing off the webway from the material universe. Even then, the eldar would still survive.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

eldar can live out of our reality can they not ? and building a / preparing to create the new eldar civilization would be easy ?


----------



## Triumph Of Man (Dec 27, 2007)

Nightbringer416 said:


> I personally think it the nids will overcome, since they avoid necrons becuase the're lifeless. The battle would be between Orks and Tyranids. The Great Waaagh will enventually engulf the galaxy. The eldar would run away into web gates and close them. The star gods would rise feast on whatever is left from the Iperium then realize that theres just too many orks and doulbe that on nids. So they go sleepy-time.:biggrin: Then whos to say I cant judge btwn The green tide and nids but, I would place my bets on orks because they would have a "looted" galaxy by then. As far as the emepror goes, he's just there for a sense of morality and control if the people had nothing to believe in then why would they fight.


He's also there to power the choir. Without him there's no beacon in the warp, hence even remotely accurate warp travel will become impossible which would shatter the Imperium.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

The Emperor doesn't power the Astronomican, the power comes from the thousand Psykers. He just directs it, I thought.

-Dirge


----------



## Sinister Minister (Feb 13, 2008)

The eldar are toast in the long run. They can not stop the enevitability of Chaos. She Who Thirsts will crack into the webway and will feast on there souls...


----------



## bob3472 (Feb 20, 2008)

speaking of this has anyone ever asked why the emperor never had any daughters? Thought-process: 
Emperor+children=primarchs

primarchs=absolute perfection

absolute perfection+female= Hot!!!!


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

Power of the webway who needs planets


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

Sinister Minister said:


> The eldar are toast in the long run. They can not stop the enevitability of Chaos. She Who Thirsts will crack into the webway and will feast on there souls...


If that happens, slaaneesh is screwed because killing all the eldar will bring the eldar god of the dead to life, who will kick slaaneesh's ass. Also, the eldar shall never truly die. They will use their powers to hide in the warhammer fantasy universe as ELVES!!!! And then that's when they go "oh crap" when they realize that there is a slaaneesh in that universe too. Then they find out that warhammer fantasy has low tech and then they kick everyone's ass by showing them how powerful their guardians are (in comparison with warhammer fantasy guys, of course)


----------



## Nightbringer416 (Feb 16, 2008)

-yea eldar run away..that what they do. "Shit is getting scary lets go into these webway gates then come back later when things are cool" -eldar dude.:grin:

- to the comment above about chaos. don't know about that bc the chaos gods dont care about their people enough to do anything about it. khorne just cares about the blood and carnage, all types of blood marine, chaos, tyranids, etc..
so i think they would just die. they run around with a deathwish anyway.


----------



## Triumph Of Man (Dec 27, 2007)

bob3472 said:


> speaking of this has anyone ever asked why the emperor never had any daughters? Thought-process:
> Emperor+children=primarchs
> 
> primarchs=absolute perfection
> ...


Enhancement process used on Marines requires an Y chromosone to work.

So unless he had XY daughters (which is possible, but rare), it's not going to happen. It should also be noted that XY women generally turn out built like brick shithouses IIRC, although whether or not you find that "hot" is up to you I guess.


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

Triumph Of Man said:


> Enhancement process used on Marines requires an Y chromosone to work.
> 
> So unless he had XY daughters (which is possible, but rare), it's not going to happen. It should also be noted that XY women generally turn out built like brick shithouses IIRC, although whether or not you find that "hot" is up to you I guess.


Dude, 40k takes place in a fictional timeline with lasers, portals that allow instant travel, disfigured monsters, and numerous alien species. Most, if not all of that does not really link up with real life science. Therefore, I doubt that something like chromosones would stop the emperor from having hot clone daughters. Even with your reasoning, I'm sure it would be easy to make something like a primarch for the Sisters of Battle. The sisters of battle don't have y chromosones and they are still able to use power armor and marine weapons (albeit the weapons are weaker)


----------



## CaptainBailean (Feb 20, 2008)

Nosotros said:


> I'll tell you why the emperor doesn't wake up, he doesn't want to.
> Far in the future, every day of the week will be Monday (he just couldn't take it anymore).


i agree with nosotros.


----------



## Triumph Of Man (Dec 27, 2007)

Silb said:


> Dude, 40k takes place in a fictional timeline with lasers, portals that allow instant travel, disfigured monsters, and numerous alien species. Most, if not all of that does not really link up with real life science.


It doesn't follow our scientific laws, but it does follow it's own. And part of that is that Marine enhancement needs a Y Chromosone, which is why we don't have female marine chapters.



> Therefore, I doubt that something like chromosones would stop the emperor from having hot clone daughters.


You should probably consider that if he makes a clone of himself, it's going to be assuredly male.

Unless of course you're suggesting the Imperium was/is ruled by an Empress.



> Even with your reasoning, I'm sure it would be easy to make something like a primarch for the Sisters of Battle. The sisters of battle don't have y chromosones and they are still able to use power armor and marine weapons (albeit the weapons are weaker)


Anyone can use Power Armour. However, nobody but a Space Marine can use power armour like a second skin. Why? Because the Black Carapace is unique to them. Without it Power Armour is clunky and unwieldy but for a marine it feels like, to quote stupid sexy Flanders, "Nothing at all, nothing at all, nothing at all." 

Having a Y Chromosone has nothing to do with being able to use a suit of Power Armour, it does however become necessary when you want a Black Carapace to go with it. It should also be mentioned that many implants Space Marines undergo will fail without having all or most of the other implants present, as well as the numerous drugs and hypnotherapy that get pumped into the candidate And even then they still fail, making a marine is not a 100% guarranteed process even in the most ideal situations, and when you factor in many chapters have turned it into a cult practice with all sorts useless mumbo jumbo added to the ordeal...

_"The Machine spirit of this Bomb is not pleased."
_
And I suggest you take another look at the current situation of the Imperium. Trying to make a SoB primarch is a pretty quick route to getting declared a heretic. The Imperium is not very willing to accept change, much less trying to research knowledge the Emperor himself came up with and then trying to make it "better". It's easy... Provided your definition of easy includes dealing with all the crap the Inquisition brings to your doorstep. The Relictors learned that the hard way.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

*clears throat*

ToM is right, Power Armor (Any type, from I-VII) can and is used by non-marines (even women, as seen in _Duty Calls_. The Black Carapace is never talked about in much detail but I would suspect that it's not the reason for males-only.

I would assume the reason there is and can only be male marines is that the other implants the neophytes recieve are tuned to male hormones, reactions, and senses. They would be rejected in a female subject, causing (most likely) death.

I'm sure they've tried this at least once, forgot about it, and tried it again.

Anyhow, back on track, no the Emperor will not wake up. His body is melting into liquid ooze, and I'm sure his mind will go with it, leaving him in the Warp. He will be reincarnated (because GW's favorite race cannot be fatherless), and a second Great Crusade will happen. 

I'm sure GW will find someone to kill the Emperor again.

-Dirge


----------



## Zeldrin (Feb 23, 2008)

In my opinion the emperor will never wake. It took Horus and half the marines to put him where he is now. If the emperor awoke or was reborn he would kill the game; he would bring order. The game is built on conflict between races and to bring back something so powerful as the emperor would be a wave goodbye to the opponents of the marines. They have him about the right power level at the moment. He affects the 40k world in subtle ways (beacon etc.) without dominating it. Limiting his power leaves room for the existence of the other races. Its the same reason why Abaddon, despite many opportunites, will never win and take the golden throne. To do so would resolve the conflict and require the need to create a new game. Who knows, maybe I will get a surprise (anything is possible in 40k after all!). 

Just my two cents,

Zeldrin


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

read the inquisiter rule book


----------



## Dobber (Feb 8, 2008)

GW will probably make this change because if there economy or shres drop any lower they will go into serious debt. And I will sell my shares.


----------



## Nosko (Feb 26, 2008)

the whole set is all well and good, but something needs to happen, GW shouldnt keep lingering on the same thing over and over... even though that is great.

an important moment should happen soon, especially as you say they could go into debt ..eeeep!


----------



## Tau Chaotix (Mar 1, 2008)

aaaaaaaargh...n-n-not-the-the...BAILIFTS!!!


----------



## Brother Anubus (Feb 26, 2008)

i think that every thing is as it should why make the game too one sided with the emporer


----------



## G_Morgan (Mar 3, 2008)

This thread sounds of rank heresy to me. The Emperor is not immobile, he chooses his position as part of his greater plan for humanity.


----------



## Nightbringer416 (Feb 16, 2008)

when they awaken the void dragon, the emperor will do "something"..wake up, explode, yawn ...or something. this will probably the're plan when the debt gets too large.


----------



## CaptainBailean (Feb 20, 2008)

he will wake up, but only if lemun russ ever gets back from the eye of terror with that 'seed of life' geez. the guys had 10,000 years to find a seed. and if they were to change up the game, i think instead of bringing back the emperor theyd bring back the Imperial primarchs that vanished and el'johnson and guilliman, cuz nobody kn ows what happened to all them except that the last two are in stasis


----------



## Chapter: Limp Bizkit (Aug 2, 2010)

uummmm.... guys, his body is rotten and he cant survive without the golden throne if he ever takes a step he'll fall apart unless his psychic might restores his body but if he could do that then he probably would have done so already


----------



## Ordo epitaphiorum (Nov 13, 2010)

I smell the resurrection of an old thread by some new guys 

I wonder why this thread died in the first place. Its a nice thing to discuss if he will wake up, or under what circumstances.
My two cent:
A couple of races have their ways to conservate souls or live spririts or whatnot. The Elder have their soulstones and the necrons their necrodermis, for example. The nearest way of waking the emperor up is having our friend Void Dragon in the nearest neighborhood make some nice golden necrodermis for the emperor. Maybe the machine cult on the mars might do that, too (look at the illustrations of the books, rules etc. Those guys are pretty much entirely made out of plastic and metal, reminds me kinda of the Pariahs).

Hell, What would the emperor do? Can the atronomicon still be there if he wanders to other stars and kick orish butts? Wouldn't he be needed for ruling the empire insted of boxing with the C'Tan? He is bound to his palace, and if he would be concious, he couldn't do much.

Correct me please if I wrote stupid things


----------

